# What is your favourite Christmas Song/Carol?



## LPBeier (Dec 7, 2012)

For me there are so many I could pick.  But I have to say Kathy Mattea's version of "Mary Did You Know" and "O Holy Night" by Mahalia Jackson are tied for the top spot.  Both leave my in tears.

For lighter fair I would have to say Frosty the Snowman and and Jingle Bell Rock rate up there too. 

What's your favourite(s)?


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 7, 2012)

"I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas" and "Silent Night"


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

I like Santa Claus Is Coming To Town and The Christmas Song (chestnuts roasting on an open fire)


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 7, 2012)

"Hoping Christmas is Over Soon" by the Scrooges.  

.40


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2012)

Silent Night. Everytime I hear it, I well up and start to harmonize with the music. 

I was in a car with some girlfriends and Christmas carols were playing on the radio. I started to harmonize with them as they sang along. It was Silent Night. After the song ended, one of the girls reached over and shut the radio off. She could find no reason to keep sing with the radio. We sang it again without the radio.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

It is great to have a sing a long Ads, good on ya...makes you feel good


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> It is great to have a sing a long Ads, good on ya...makes you feel good


 
Every year my sister and I would go to all the free concerts in the City. We always took the subway. On the way home, we would start signing carols on the train and harmonizing. Before you know it, we had the whole train singing along. And it would happen every single time. Our way of spreading the holiday cheer. And we gave a lot of people a happy memory.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 7, 2012)

I love most of them, but my two favorites are "Do You Hear What I Hear," and the Barenaked Ladies/Sarah McLachlan  version of "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen/We Three Kings." God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen/We Three Kings - Barenaked Ladies - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> Every year my sister and I would go to all the free concerts in the City. We always took the subway. On the way home, we would start signing carols on the train and harmonizing. Before you know it, we had the whole train singing along. And it would happen every single time. Our way of spreading the holiday cheer. And we gave a lot of people a happy memory.



That sounds like so much fun


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 7, 2012)

Chestnuts Roasting is probably my favorite. But I also like John Lennon's "So This is Christmas" and Band Aid's "Do They Know It's Christmas?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2012)

"God Rest, Ye Merry Gentlemen" and "Carol of the Bells"


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2012)

Add "So This Is Christmas" and "Carol of the Bells" to my list. Also "Silver Bells." So many of the Christmas songs, when done in harmoney, are absolutely beautiful. I refuse to listen to any that have been altered to suit the singer's style. Sing it like it is written. There is a reason it is popular. Jazzing up a lovely tune or screeching it at the top of your lungs, ala "Roseanne style" just doesn't make it for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I love most of them, but my two favorites are "Do You Hear What I Hear," and the Barenaked Ladies/Sarah McLachlan  version of "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen/We Three Kings." God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen/We Three Kings - Barenaked Ladies - YouTube




Barbara!  That is a fantastic version, thanks.  Shrek is already practicing it on the guitar.


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Barbara! That is a fantastic version, thanks. Shrek is already practicing it on the guitar.


 
They have a lovely soft tone to their harmony. Very nice.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 8, 2012)

i like bruce springsteen's santa claus is comin' to town, and blue christmas, by elvis.

and, do they know it's christmas.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I love most of them, but my two favorites are "Do You Hear What I Hear," and the Barenaked Ladies/Sarah McLachlan  version of "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen/We Three Kings." God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen/We Three Kings - Barenaked Ladies - YouTube



Oh, I love that one too - of course I do eh sis? .....


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> They have a lovely soft tone to their harmony. Very nice.



It's the Canadian Accents


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 8, 2012)

"Six White Boomers" by Rolf Harris.

But honestly, I love all Christmas music.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> "Six White Boomers" by Rolf Harris.
> 
> But honestly, I love all Christmas music.



He lived in Vancouver for many years and did wrote a wonderful tune called "Vancouver Town".  I actually got to meet him on a couple of occaisions with my Dad.  A real genuine human being!  And talented too.  I love this song as well!


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 8, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> He lived in Vancouver for many years and did wrote a wonderful tune called "Vancouver Town".  I actually got to meet him on a couple of occaisions with my Dad.  A real genuine human being!  And talented too.  I love this song as well!


Wow!! That's really neat!! I will have to check that song out.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> Wow!! That's really neat!! I will have to check that song out.



This is not good sound but is an updated version of the song from 2010.  He always made it current.  The man conducting in the background is Dal Richards - He is in his late 90's and still going strong as a bandleader and hosts a radio program my Dad and I used to listen to Sunday nights.  He (Dal) has met almost everyone in the industry past and present!  This is actually who we met Rolf Harris through.

I've added Six White Boomers to bring it back to Christmas 

Rolf Harris Hilarious Vancouver Town Grinded Down Mic at PNE 2010 - YouTube 

Rolf Harris "Six White Boomers" Aug 26, 2010 - YouTube


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 8, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Oh, I love that one too - of course I do eh sis? .....





LPBeier said:


> It's the Canadian Accents


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 8, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> This is not good sound but is an updated version of the song from 2010.  He always made it current.  The man conducting in the background is Dal Richards - He is in his late 90's and still going strong as a bandleader and hosts a radio program my Dad and I used to listen to Sunday nights.  He (Dal) has met almost everyone in the industry past and present!  This is actually who we met Rolf Harris through.
> 
> I've added Six White Boomers to bring it back to Christmas


Fantastic!! It's so great to see musicians and folks like Dal who continue to enjoy & share their passion. So many "musicians" nowadays probably won't even be remembered in 20 years - and then you have the ones that are 80+ and still rocking up on that stage!!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> Fantastic!! It's so great to see musicians and folks like Dal who continue to enjoy & share their passion. So many "musicians" nowadays probably won't even be remembered in 20 years - and then you have the ones that are 80+ and still rocking up on that stage!!



I just sent you a profile comment!


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 8, 2012)

Speaking of "classics", I know tons of the traditional carols have been sung by LOTS of different people. And I love 'em all - I literally cannot get enough of Christmas music! But since I'm sitting here in front of a roaring fireplace & listening to carols, I thought I'd share another one of my favourites 

The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting On An Open Fire) - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, the classic version!  Love that you actually found a video of Nat!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 8, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I just sent you a profile comment!


Got it! I'm in the South Okanagan 

So glad you and your dad were able to share that together. Dal really does sound like a great guy.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 8, 2012)

No question, requiring no thought for me at all.

First, let me say that I was told, many years ago, that I could not have any children.  Stubborn Irish that I am, that was an unacceptable answer.  However, after lots of unusual, painful and expensive avenues, I did conceive and my first child was born on December 5, 1970.

The Christmas song that means the world to me is Barbra Streisand's The Best Gift and makes me cry every time.  Shawn was the very best Christmas gift I could have ever been given.  I'm crying now, but tears of joy.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2012)

Katie, thanks for sharing!  I am surprised I never heard that one before.  It is beautiful and your story makes it more so.

I just heard Amy Grant's "Grown Up Christmas List".  Another of my favourites!  But I do love Christmas (or any) music in general!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 8, 2012)

I too like John Lennon's So This Is Christmas. 

Another one I listen to is Jona Lewie's Christmas Cavalry Song.

My favorite is Emmylou Harris singing Away In A Manger.   


Christmas Song "Stop the Cavalry" by The Cory Band - YouTube

Emmylou Harris - Away In A Manger - for Kate and all at Emmylou dot net - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 8, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> Speaking of "classics", I know tons of the traditional carols have been sung by LOTS of different people. And I love 'em all - I literally cannot get enough of Christmas music! But since I'm sitting here in front of a roaring fireplace & listening to carols, I thought I'd share another one of my favourites
> 
> The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting On An Open Fire) - YouTube



Love it


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 8, 2012)

My favorite Christmas song is "The Little Drummer Boy." I love the oldie by the Simeon Choir, but I also love Bob Seger's version.

Simeon Choir
Little Drummer Boy- Harry Simeone Choir - YouTube

Bob Seger
Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Little drummer boy - YouTube


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 8, 2012)

I love Silent Night. In my family, we "kids" always sang it when the adults came into the house (my grandma lived across the street from my aunt and uncle--we'd have dinner at my grandma's, and then we'd go across the street to practice our Christmas show--I often had to pop out of a garbage can) while the adults did the dishes across the street at Grandma's. As the adults came in, we would start singing Silent Night--sometimes in English, sometimes in German. Whenever I hear Silent Night on the radio, it takes me back to my aunt and uncle's house in northern MN on Christmas Eve.


----------



## qmax (Dec 8, 2012)

Unquestionably, Vince Guaraldi's "My Little Drum" (off the Charlie Brown Xmas album).  His riff on Little Drummer Boy, not quite the same.  It's light, airy, filled with joy and mood.  The instrumental fills are beautiful. Almost brings tears to my eyes when I hear it.

Almost any jazzy rendition of A Christmas Song works for me as well..good female vocal, instrumental, whatever.

Another one, could not find a legal recording of it to post, is Larry Carlton's version of My Favorite Things (yeah, Sound Of Music, but on his Christmas At My House album.  spectacular, particularly if you like jazz guitar.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=537n7H7DNI4[/youtube]


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 8, 2012)

Anne Murray--I'll be Home for Christmas (always makes me cry--I haven't been home for Christmas since 1988).


----------



## chopper (Dec 8, 2012)

I have tried to pick a favorite since this thread was started. I can't!  I love so many!  I guess i will say that the traditional songs are my most listened to, but I also love TSO; they have some beautiful instrumentals.


----------



## chopper (Dec 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Anne Murray--I'll be Home for Christmas (always makes me cry--I haven't been home for Christmas since 1988).



Me too.  
I can at least listen to it now because I have been gone for so long that now home for Christmas really does mean here. 
I heard it on the way home yesterday, and I was crying again, but this time it was because I was thinking of my mom who passed away two years ago, and was able to really go home for Christmas. Wow Christmas in heaven has got to be the biggest party ever!


----------



## Merlot (Dec 8, 2012)

The Judds and Beautiful Star of Bethlehem is by far my favorite but I also really enjoy (for winter in general) The Glee clubs version of Baby, It's Cold Outside! So This Is Christmas by John Lennon is also a favorite!

The Judds - Beautiful Star of Bethlehem.wmv - YouTube


Glee Cast - Baby, It's Cold Outside (Glee Cast Version) - YouTube


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> My favorite Christmas song is "The Little Drummer Boy." I love the oldie by the Simeon Choir, but I also love Bob Seger's version.
> 
> Simeon Choir
> Little Drummer Boy- Harry Simeone Choir - YouTube
> ...


 
I am afraid this beautiful song received the Childrenese version in my household when the children were really small. Their version? Rump a bump bump became "Ruba my bum." We never corrected them. They would figure it out for themselves when they got older.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 11, 2012)

Just found this classic!  I remember a pile of us cramming into the TV room at the University dorms to watch the Bing Crosby show, just for this moment.

Bing Crosby & David Bowie - The Little Drummer Boy / Peace On Earth - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 13, 2012)

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## jabbur (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm a sucker for just about any Christmas song from Handel's Messiah to the Chipmunks.  I really enjoy this version of O Little Town of Bethlehem though.  


Little Town - Amy Grant - YouTube


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 16, 2012)

Another favorite:

JOHNNY MATHIS - Sleigh Ride (1958) - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks, GG!
I Love that version too! 

They are playing this a lot on my radio station lately.  Pretty cool!  This is the original in 1998 but they did a new one in 2010.  Just couldn't find it!

Straight No Chaser - 12 Days (original from 1998) - YouTube


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 16, 2012)

Katie H said:


> No question, requiring no thought for me at all.
> 
> First, let me say that I was told, many years ago, that I could not have any children.  Stubborn Irish that I am, that was an unacceptable answer.  However, after lots of unusual, painful and expensive avenues, I did conceive and my first child was born on December 5, 1970.
> 
> The Christmas song that means the world to me is Barbra Streisand's The Best Gift and makes me cry every time.  Shawn was the very best Christmas gift I could have ever been given.  I'm crying now, but tears of joy.



You made me cry along with you Katie.  I've never heard that song before, but I was born three days before Christmas and my Mama always said I was her best gift.  I had 43 Christmas's with her and after all these years, my thankful thoughts are always with her on my birthday.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 16, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> My favorite Christmas song is "The Little Drummer Boy." I love the oldie by the Simeon Choir, but I also love Bob Seger's version.
> 
> Simeon Choir
> Little Drummer Boy- Harry Simeone Choir - YouTube
> ...


 
My favourite is also Little Drummer Boy. It was my Gran's favourite and it reminds me of her. I miss her sooooo much.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 16, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds like so much fun


A friend sent me a video of a woman in Oragon who was shopping in the mall. She started singing Carols and soon had the whole mall singing along with her it was goose bump making at close to the end a woman and her dh and their baby came out like Mary,Joseph and baby Jesus, I must say that it was a tear maker
for me.It is said things like this make people gather round and it's something they never forget.

kades


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2012)

kadesma said:


> A friend sent me a video of a woman in Oragon who was shopping in the mall. She started singing Carols and soon had the whole mall singing along with her it was goose bump making at close to the end a woman and her dh and their baby came out like Mary,Joseph and baby Jesus, I must say that it was a tear maker
> for me.It is said things like this make people gather round and it's something they never forget.
> 
> kades



It was a flash mob  Two years old but still beautiful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnt7euRF5Pg


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Kades and GG.  That still brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2012)

Now I'll be chasing Christmas Flash Mobs on You Tube all day...Thanks!


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2012)

This morning I heard a childrens' choir sing "Let There Be Peace On Earth" and it was so beautiful. The words have real meaning.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 17, 2012)

It sounds wonderful Ads


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now I'll be chasing Christmas Flash Mobs on You Tube all day...Thanks!



Feel free to share them!


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 22, 2012)

Mine would have to be Carol of the Bells and anything Christmas by Manheim Steamroller.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 23, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Mine would have to be Carol of the Bells and anything Christmas by Manheim Steamroller.


Here's a two-in-one, for the Mrs.! 
Mannheim Steamroller (Live)- Carol Of The Bells - 11-19-09 - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2012)

My favorite version!

Love Mannheim Steamroller, hard to believe I've been listening to them for over 20 years.  I was able to meet Chip Davis when the first album came out, he was running around promoting his new label: American Gramaphone.  To think, the song that made him famous was "Old Home Fill 'er Up and Keep On a Truckin' Cafe" in a local spot for Old Home bread out of Oklahoma.  Chip Davis and crew were C.W.McCall.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My favorite version!
> 
> Love Mannheim Steamroller, hard to believe I've been listening to them for over 20 years.  I was able to meet Chip Davis when the first album came out, he was running around promoting his new label: American Gramaphone.  To think, the song that made him famous was "Old Home Fill 'er Up and Keep On a Truckin' Cafe" in a local spot for Old Home bread out of Oklahoma.  *Chip Davis and crew were C.W.McCall.*



You mean of "Convoy" fame?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> You mean of "Convoy" fame?



Yes.  C.W.McCall was a construct, about 5 guys in a studio making music. When trucking songs grew passé, American Gramophone was born and Mannheim Steamroller came to light.  No more making music spots for commercials.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 23, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Here's a two-in-one, for the Mrs.!
> Mannheim Steamroller (Live)- Carol Of The Bells - 11-19-09 - YouTube


 
OMG .. I LOVE that !!!

Now that is a keeper !

Thank you sooooooooooo much !!


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now I'll be chasing Christmas Flash Mobs on You Tube all day...Thanks!


 
Been there, done that. It was fun.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2012)

How do I get the youtube player to post? I used to hit share then long link but now there isn't the long link option.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 23, 2012)

It Came upon the Midnight Clear - YouTube "It Came Upon A Midnight Clear",  circa 1860.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2012)

Nat King Cole - The Christmas Song (By The Fireside) - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOszvL9lgSs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2012)

Mannheim Steamroller (Live)- Carol Of The Bells - 11-19-09 - YouTube


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2012)

msmofet said:


> http://www.youtube.comwatch?v=SOszvL9lgSs


 I don't get why mine is only showing as a link and not showing as the player


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2012)

msmofet said:


> I don't get why mine is only showing as a link and not showing as the player



I'm not sure MsM...I've certainly messed it up trying to fix it for you.

Taking my finger out of the pot now...


----------



## pacanis (Jan 2, 2013)

Late to the party... but since I'm having my Christmas tomorrow... and since I just heard this song this past weekend (in The Odessa File)... here it is. I can't get it out of my head. Very catchy.
CHRISTMAS DREAM - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 2, 2013)

I love it, Pac!  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Addie (Jan 2, 2013)

I love the words to the song.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 2, 2013)

It has taken the place of Bing and David's Little Drummer boy, my old favorite.
I can't believe I have never heard it playing anywhere before.


----------

